# AUSTIN | 44 East | 175m | 573ft | 50 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*EXCLUSIVE: 51-story condo tower planned for Rainey district*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

The site plan was approved and released! October groundbreaking.

https://abc.austintexas.gov/web/per...derrsn=12047528&t_selected_propertyrsn=805989


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Pretty sweet model pictures




























https://austin.towers.net/dig-this-...44-east-condo-tower/[email protected]


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

now under construction



The ATX said:


> From the developer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm so excited when this one completed


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 06









City life by 1-FOTO on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 20

Austin Boardwalk by Dagonite, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 26

Ladybird Lake Dusk by Jesse Price, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16

DJI_0555-HDR-Pano-Edit-2.jpg by jeff cohen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 09

Austin Skyline by KUT Austin - 90.5 FM, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 16

Austin skyline, Lady Bird Lake, and a grebe by Michael M, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Condo tower adds to growth boom in Austin's Rainey Street District * 
Austin American-Statesman _Excerpt_
Jan 9, 2021

How much does Austin architect Larry Speck like a 49-story residential tower he and his firm, Page, designed in Austin's Rainey Street District?

So much that he and his wife, Stacey, are buying a unit for themselves on the 41st floor of the residential tower.

Among all the newer buildings that have emerged on Austin's skyline in the past couple of decades, "we've never had one that just felt right to move into," said Speck, who currently lives in the Austin City Lofts on downtown's west end, near Whole Foods Market's flagship store. "This one hit all the bases. Plus, it's a damn cool building."

The project – named 44 East Ave. after its address – is adding to the ongoing growth in the Rainey Street District, which is along downtown Austin's southeastern edge. The tower is scheduled to open in 2022.

The Rainey Street District in particular epitomizes the growth both downtown and along the I-35 corridor. The Austin City Council rezoned that area, which is along Lady Bird Lake, for high density development in the mid 2000s.

More : Condo tower adds to growth boom in Austin's Rainey Street District


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 09

Beyond the Hills by Russell Cardwell, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Take a look at a listed 4-bedroom unit for $2.8 million.









44 East Avenue, listed for $2,800,000


Another brand new property, estimated to be completed in 2022, is conveniently located on both the shore of Lady Bird Lake, for those who love to get out and enjoy Austin's exquisite flora, and on Rainey Street, so you're in the heart of Downtown living and you'll get the best of both worlds...




austonia.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/12

20210612 G7XIII Austin Texas 19 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 11









Mix 94.7 Austin


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Block 185, Austin’s New ‘Google Tower,’ Officially Topped Out Downtown


Block 185, the 35-floor downtown Austin office tower bringing an instantly-iconic sailboat-inspired design to the skyline and reportedly set to be occupied by tech giants Google celebrates its offi…




austin.towers.net


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

An older article about the development and the public plaza that they'll create.

* Getting to Know 44 East Avenue, Raising the Roof in the Rainey Street District *
April 1, 2019
Towers _Excerpt_

Although our first good look at the Block 185 office tower was obviously the hottest item at last week’s meeting of the City of Austin’s Design Commission, another topic of interest showed up on the agenda — 44 East Avenue, a downtown Austin condo project planned atop a roughly .68-acre plot in the Rainey Street District by Vancouver real estate development outfit Intracorp, which we’ve followed with extreme interest since its fairly surprising announcement last year. 

The 570-foot tower, designed by local architects Page with interiors by Michael Hsu Office of Architecture and landscape work by dwg., is described as having 49 stories. That’s notable since the original announcement was for a 51-story building, but it’s a pretty minor downgrade in height. For the district, 49 floors is still pretty tall, though it’s already no longer the tallest tower in the works around here — the ceiling of the Rainey area remains a moving target, it seems.

The latest documents filed with the commission describe 363,490 square feet of condo space between 322 total units, 3,527 square feet of retail split between two storefronts on the ground floor, and 13,318 square feet of resident amenity area, which includes a rooftop deck and pool. In keeping with the Density Bonus Program’s community benefit stipulations, the building will also include 14 affordable units.

...

To that point, as part of the Great Streets design elements and other gatekeeper requirements the building must meet to build to the higher floor-area ratio allowed by the Density Bonus Program, the 44 East project’s presentation to the commission showed off a 3,000-square-foot public plaza space, described as facing the parkland just south of the project site across Cummings Street:

That plaza, along with the widened sidewalks and additional trees planned for the sidewalks along both streets at the building’s southeast corner, should significantly improve the pedestrian environment in this region if we get something close to the space seen here.

More : Getting to Know 44 East Avenue, Raising the Roof in the Rainey Street District


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/17

IMG31 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

DJI_0925-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr
*From Austin SkyscraperPage, on the right.*


----------

